# 3 (2)- 2-1 no more



## atomicsmoke (May 20, 2015)

For a long time I've been smoking ribs using the 3-2-1 method. This past weekend, after hearing from a few fellows here about no-foil good ribs, I decided to give it a try.

They came out just perfect. Since we rarely use sauce in ribs I skipped the "1" too. Just smoked them for 6 hours. 

Great taste/texture, less labour and mess. Not going back. 













_20150520_084636.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 20, 2015


















IMG_20150517_180657.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 20, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 20, 2015)

Nice smoke!

I really prefer the no foil method and a simple rub of salt pepper garlic. Ive only used the 2-2-1, 3-2-1 method a few times and only did because I read about it here!

I do use the 3-2-1 method  for non-trimmed beef ribs. I feel the braise really helps get them tender.


----------



## westby (May 20, 2015)

I run mine typically from 5 to 5.5 hours - until I get the bend the way I like it.  I don't like them too "fall of the bone", so 6 is a bit much for my taste.  I really do enjoy the bit of bark and it is a whole lot easier leaving them alone for 5 hours (I don't even peak once).


----------



## noboundaries (May 20, 2015)

No foil ribs are just about the easiest thing you can put in your smoker, especially if you don't sauce.  Good to hear we have another convert!


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 20, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> No foil ribs are just about the easiest thing you can put in your smoker, especially if you don't sauce.  Good to hear we have another convert!


They are now (the easiest ).


----------



## magnus2 (May 22, 2015)

No foiling sounds interesting, but curious about  how much other "prep/maintenance" most of you do such as: 
  brining?
  oil, rub, wrap overnight?
  Spritzing every so often while their cooking?

One more . . . . when do most of you stop the hard smoke?  After about 3-hrs and then just let em cook?   

Great thread.   Thanks!!


----------



## noboundaries (May 22, 2015)

Magnus2 said:


> No foiling sounds interesting, but curious about how much other "prep/maintenance" most of you do such as:
> brining?
> oil, rub, wrap overnight?
> Spritzing every so often while their cooking?
> ...


I do zero what you mentioned above.

Fire up the smoker with no water, pull the ribs out of the fridge, cut out of the cryovac, rub, throw on the smoker when 250F chamber temp is ready and hints of blue smoke appear.  Go do something else for 5 hours and then sauce every 30 minutes until bend test is good, usually right at 6 hours.  Eat.  So easy I practically fell asleep while typing this.


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 22, 2015)

No prep other than rub before smoking. No spritz. The only "labour" during smoking was once moving the rib racks around (I smoked this on the grill) as some areas in the grill are hotter.
If you like sauce on ribs (we don't) this is the only time your presence is required (for mopping sauce).

When i was foiling them i stopped the smoke after the *3* stage (makes no sense to smoke when foiled).

This time there was smoke for almost the entire cook time. Thin smoke.


----------



## tbrtt1 (May 22, 2015)

That is some pro bark you got there. Bark=nirvana IMHO. 

I will sometimes rub the night before sometimes not. Put em in and leave me alone. For BBs I check at 5 hours. I let the smoke roll as long as it wants. I use a Smokin-it #2.


----------



## fwismoker (May 22, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice smoke!
> 
> I really prefer the no foil method and a simple rub of salt pepper garlic. Ive only used the 2-2-1, 3-2-1 method a few times and only did because I read about it here!
> 
> I do use the 3-2-1 method  for non-trimmed beef ribs. I feel the braise really helps get them tender.


Yep gotta agree


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 22, 2015)

tbrtt1 said:


> That is some pro bark you got there. Bark=nirvana IMHO.
> 
> I will sometimes rub the night before sometimes not. Put em in and leave me alone. For BBs I check at 5 hours. I let the smoke roll as long as it wants. I use a Smokin-it #2.



Thank you. My daughter picks the bark with little meat that comes with it and leaves everything else on the plate.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 22, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice smoke!
> 
> I really prefer the no foil method and a simple rub of salt pepper garlic. Ive only used the 2-2-1, 3-2-1 method a few times and only did because I read about it here!
> 
> I do use the 3-2-1 method  for non-trimmed beef ribs. I feel the braise really helps get them tender.


Exactly, doing BB's ahead today while baking bread and buns for the weekend.

T


----------



## scorchedporch (May 22, 2015)

I honestly try to not get too formulaic about it as there is no "right" way.  I keep saying foiling is a tool - because it is.  I will foil on occasion if I need to.  I prefer not to have to foil, but I certainly have nothing against it.  And at the end of the day, it's all about the way you like your ribs.


----------



## damon555 (May 22, 2015)

I agree.....When I first started I foiled them to be sure they came out right. But then I tried no foil.....I was ruined after that. They turned out just as good if not better in my opinion. Although I do do a little prep the day before like rubbing them down, wrapping and letting them sit in the fridge until the smoker is ready there's nothing to it. Put them on the pit and take them off when they are done....No looking, no mopping, no spritzing, no flipping....nothing. That's why I bought the WSM.....it does all the work....not me.


----------



## mummel (May 22, 2015)

I like the idea of no foil.


----------



## kenafein (May 22, 2015)

I bought a bunch of spares from Restaurant Depot a few months back and I was cooking ribs every weekend toggling between the Traeger JR and the MES 30.  The best ones were no foil ribs with a Franklin-esque rub.  I cooked them at 180 for 6 hours and then 2 hours at 225.  Kind of a long time, probably could have turned it up a bit sooner, but they tasted great.  













IMG_1750.JPG



__ kenafein
__ May 22, 2015


----------



## sota d (May 22, 2015)

I have always foiled my ribs. But am seeing more and more about no foil. I think next time I do ribs I'll do 2 racks with a side by side comparison to see which I like better. Arrgh! I'm being pulled to the dark side! LOL


----------



## mummel (May 22, 2015)

But if you dont foil, do you smoke for a full 6 hours?  I thought it was only smoke for 3 hours?


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 22, 2015)

mummel said:


> But if you dont foil, do you smoke for a full 6 hours?  I thought it was only smoke for 3 hours?


Smoke does not need to be applied throughout the whole cook.  Try learning to apply smoke according to the color and density, you will be rewarded.

Tom


----------



## newbsmoke (May 22, 2015)

I have been doing 3.5-2-1 to try and get more bark because for me 3-2-1 leaves them too soft so to speak.  

I'm looking for some advice because I wanted to do 3-2-?.  The question mark is because I wanted to finish on the BBQ for the last part for my bark but I don't know how long or what temp?  Any thoughts?


----------



## xray (May 22, 2015)

I'm a big no foil fan as well. Mine are usually done at 6hrs and they break apart with the bend test. I apply smoke for about 4 hours and then apply a light coat of sauce at the last 45mins to set the sauce












image.jpg



__ xray
__ May 22, 2015






Here I used a Genny cream ale BBQ sauce.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 22, 2015)

Bravo to you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  . Great looking Ribs , and the Fiddling around with them is a headache
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Glad to have another convert .

Have fun and . . .


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 22, 2015)

Magnus2 said:


> No foiling sounds interesting, but curious about how much other "prep/maintenance" most of you do such as:
> brining?
> oil, rub, wrap overnight?
> Spritzing every so often while their cooking?
> ...


Magnus, my rep. involves pulling the Mebrane off , trimming the flap , dusting with a (or My ) rub and putting

them in the Smoker a leaving them alone for he entire cook , no peekig , no spritzing  and as for smoke , I

keep it going , with a good clean , as I create , you don't need worry about to much . . .













IMG_0003.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 6, 2014


















200x200px-ZC-c9179ad9_bbqshots002[1] (200x200) (2)



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 14, 2015





 take them to the color I want . . .













200x200px-ZC-cc5b71db_bbqshots001[1] (200x200) (2)



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 14, 2015





 the bend is good

hope We helped you  , have fun and .  .


----------



## tbrtt1 (May 23, 2015)

Thats some Sage looking Q there Oldschool. Damn nice. 

FWIW, I have seen good bark even with foiling, but the variables to achieve that are myriad; such as, the amount of moisture present, the temp, how long after you remove the foil, how moist they were before you foiled them, etc. At least that is my humble, and unprofessional opinion.

It is just too darned easy to do ribs with the rub, cook and eat method. There is no shame in foiling and spritzing and basting and whatnot. And if it works for ya, then Amen. But I employ the use of an electric Smokin-It #2 for a reason. I am woefully lazy when it comes to smoking. Foiling and unfoiling and spraying, etc. defeats the purpose of an electric with a PID controller. I have way to many hobbies and bad habits that I partake in whilst I smoke.


----------



## bbqpit77 (May 23, 2015)

i tried 3-3-1, 3-2.5-1 on my spare ribs....now i do 2.5-3, the results are amazing.


----------



## cal1956 (May 23, 2015)

to me ribs should not be "falling off the bone tender "  that's just plain over cooked  the way most of the people seem to like them is when you can cut the ribs apart and the meat stays on the bone

and slight tug should be required when you bite into the meat ...foil is for people that don't know how to cook ribs . ...just my 2 cents


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 23, 2015)

cal1956 said:


> to me ribs should not be "falling off the bone tender "  that's just plain over cooked  the way most of the people seem to like them is when you can cut the ribs apart and the meat stays on the bone
> 
> and slight tug should be required when you bite into the meat ...foil is for people that don't know how to cook ribs . ...just my 2 cents


Cal, you and I could sit at the same table, although when cooking for myself, I cook to what I like, not what most people like, if it happens to be what most like, so be it.

T


----------



## cal1956 (May 23, 2015)

t


----------



## noboundaries (May 23, 2015)

I've been in one informal backyard competition a ways back when I did my ribs on a gas grill.  There were 200 people there and ten guys doing ribs on all types of equipment, either gas grills or charcoal, plus two smokers.  My ribs were chip packet smoked, wrapped, then sauced.  They were FOTB and people raved about them.  Honestly, at the time that's how I thought great homemade ribs were supposed to taste.  That backyard party changed my outlook though.   

The host had a homemade 22.5" Weber smoker; a 22.5" Kettle with a riveted 4 foot stainless steel sheet metal barrel.  His unsauced ribs hung vertically in the smoker on hooks from rebar stuck through the barrel.  His ribs had an incredible competition bite and flavor.  I loved his ribs but folks thought they were just okay.  It was his ribs that got me to rethink the way ribs are supposed to bite.  After that party I started seriously looking into smoking and how I could use an old 22.5" Performer style Kettle gathering dust on the side of my house.


----------



## cal1956 (May 24, 2015)

I joined this forum for (2) reasons ....sausage and bacon     I had never done these and wanted to fill in the gaps of my cooking education so to speak  ...

from the folks here I have accomplished that at least in part  , as I have made my 1st batch of smoked sausage and with great success I might add

now I am gathering the proper equipment to tackle curing bacon , and feel confident that it also will be a success I have gotten good advise from some seasoned pros

and novices alike  and for that I am  truly thankful

  this forum like some music forums that I am on, it has both good and bad , pros and amateurs ,that feely give advise for the benefit of the less informed

and like the music forums , a person has to learn how to separate the good advise from the bad , often times there are people that try to impress the less informed

with a lot to tech terms hoping to make themselves  appear better than they really are , just as on the music forums there are those that talk a good talk but in reality

can't string 3 notes together and so it goes here , there are folks here that have been on this forum for a long time and know a bunch to tech terms that I wouldn't let cook a hot dog

  but that's just the nature of these forums , you can learn a lot from them , even from the newbies  as well as the old pros but you have to  learn to distinguish the good from the bad  

 I find that music and cooking have a lot in common , we all have to learn our craft , we all want others to like what we produce , both can be as complex or as simple as we want it to be

and most of the time simple works best for both, and like music its sometimes hard not to get to big for our britches


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 24, 2015)

cal1956 said:


> I joined this forum for (2) reasons ....sausage and bacon     I had never done these and wanted to fill in the gaps of my cooking education so to speak  ...
> 
> from the folks here I have accomplished that at least in part  , as I have made my 1st batch of smoked sausage and with great success I might add
> 
> ...


Well stated.

Tom


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 24, 2015)

Cal1956,

Repsectfully...you are way off topic. I usually don't care when folks derail my threads, but I don't want my thread associated with transparent insinuations on the skill level of members.


----------



## cal1956 (May 24, 2015)

actually I don't think I was off topic , the point being that it should not take 30 posts to explain how to cook simple ribs


----------



## briggy (May 24, 2015)

Not to get back on topic but...........I tend to pull the membrane, rub the night before, and wrap in the fridge.  Smoke at 225 - 250 unwrapped the entire time.  I do spritz them every hour after the first couple of hours have passed.   When they are getting close, I sauce them for another 30 or so and then a quick trip to the grill to sticky them up.


----------



## valleypoboy (May 26, 2015)

Magnus2 said:


> No foiling sounds interesting, but curious about  how much other "prep/maintenance" most of you do such as:
> 
> brining?
> 
> ...



I do none of that and no before hand prep.  I literally buy them come home then start the process for the cook that day.  I've only had ribs I felt were as good as mine a couple times.  Texas Road House is one place I feel I can get ribs that are equal to mine.   To each their own, obviously though.  Here's what I do:

1 - mix up my dry rub (BRITU with 1/2 the amount of cumin)
2 - remove the membrane from the ribs
3 - rub ribs
4 - set aside
5 - fire up smoker
6 - clean off cooking surface once hot
7 - put ribs in smoker
8 - add wood for smoke flavor
9 - watch temperature of cooker at 15 minute to 1 hour intervals
10 - remove from heat
11 - cut into individual ribs
12 - eat

Usually this gives the ribs about 2 hours out of the fridge and about 1 hour of "marinating" time with the dry rub applied.  I have to admit though... I've gotten pretty lazy on every step.  For #1 I've started using whole/raw sugar instead of the white + brown sugar mix called for, I don't freshly grind my pepper and I've often used wrong sized garlic and onion powder.  I feel the recipe puts a tad too much cumin. It tastes great, but by the 3rd or 4th rib it's just too much so I always use 1/2 the amount called for.

With my propane smoker it's nearly set and forget.  I still check temp every 15 for the first hour, but then I only look at temp every hour until 5th hour where I check to see how much bone is visible.  I'm still new to my charcoal, so maintaining the correct temperature takes a lot more work.


----------



## newbsmoke (May 26, 2015)

valleypoboy said:


> Magnus2 said:
> 
> 
> > No foiling sounds interesting, but curious about  how much other "prep/maintenance" most of you do such as:
> ...



What's britu?


----------



## kenafein (May 26, 2015)

NewbSmoke said:


> What's britu?


Best Ribs in the Universe. 

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/best-ribs-in-the-universe-by-mike-scrutchfield.html


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 26, 2015)

kenafein said:


> Best Ribs in the Universe.


With almost 1/2 cup of sugar in the rub and the honey sauced? Don't think so.


----------



## kenafein (May 26, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> With almost 1/2 cup of sugar in the rub and the honey sauced? Don't think so.


I was just passing on the recipe.  I have never tried it.  They are called Best Ribs in the Universe(BRITU) because they won a contest of the same name.  The rub recipe is said to make way more than enough for 3 racks of ribs, and I suppose it would matter how much sauce you used.  It is a very popular recipe, however.


----------



## msuiceman (May 27, 2015)

I'm going back to no-foil method. I've had good luck with the 2-2-1 method, but I'm getting loin back ribs that are too thick to do the 2-2-1 method and I want to render more fat out of the ribs with the cuts I've been getting lately. I will bump up the temp a bit and smoke naked (the ribs, not me). I kinda miss the bark I was getting before I went to the foil method.


----------



## valleypoboy (May 27, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> With almost 1/2 cup of sugar in the rub and the honey sauced? Don't think so.



Thank you for pointing that out, I had forgotten about the sauce.  My 2nd time cooking them my wife could not wait and stole one before I could locate the sauce (hidden in the back of fridge somewhere) and she promptly filled a plate then walked past me saying "no sauce for me".
So, of course I had to try it and found that they are fabulous without any sauce.  I have not looked back since.
I've tried a couple other rubs but always returned to my revision of the BRITU.


----------



## chevytech77 (May 27, 2015)

Man, I don't know about all this. The noises the woman makes while eating my 2-2-1 ribs is hard to move away from. I use to do them unfoiled but since I started doing them foiled/2-2-1 style, she begs me to not mess with them. I think I'll do one rack each way next time and have a direct comparison.


----------



## mummel (May 27, 2015)

ChevyTech77 said:


> Man, I don't know about all this. The noises the woman makes while eating my 2-2-1 ribs is hard to move away from. I use to do them unfoiled but since I started doing them foiled/2-2-1 style, she begs me to not mess with them. I think I'll do one rack each way next time and have a direct comparison.


I'll be waiting for the sound recordings :)


----------



## darryl wayne (Jul 23, 2015)

At what kind of temp are we talkin?

Thanks


----------

